# clutch sticking



## pbowie (Sep 24, 2005)

clutch is sticking about 1/2 way down sometimes but not always, no impact on driving just prevents cruise control from working. spring has no adjustment that I can see, doesn't appear to be broken. any ideas?


----------



## 4DOORCOUPE (Oct 17, 2005)

pbowie said:


> clutch is sticking about 1/2 way down sometimes but not always, no impact on driving just prevents cruise control from working. spring has no adjustment that I can see, doesn't appear to be broken. any ideas?


I'm having this exact same issue with my L31 (2002). Sometimes the clutch pedal doesn't seem to want to come back up after depressing it - I have to manuever my foot underneath it to "pull" it back up. Then, on a recent trip I noticed that the cruise control is not working. 

Anyone else having this same issue? Would this be covered under the warranty?


----------



## lenox147 (Aug 30, 2005)

pbowie said:


> clutch is sticking about 1/2 way down sometimes but not always, no impact on driving just prevents cruise control from working. spring has no adjustment that I can see, doesn't appear to be broken. any ideas?


Hello, I own an '02 2.5s and I have a similar problem. I took the car back to the dealership and had them inspect the clutch and they found no problems. My clutch tends to stop coming back to the full up position after having to sit in traffic putting the clutch down often. Also I've noticed the friction point gets closer to the floor. If parked or driven for a short period of time the clutch returns to the full up position. I don't know if our problems have anything in common but I would appreciate any info that you may come across.. Thank you.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

If I'm not mistaken, there is a known issue with the pivot bolt for the clutch pedal. I distinctly remember there being a TSB for it. It should be covered under warranty, as long as your vehicle is still within the 3 year/36K miles limit. Or if you have extended.


----------

